# Aqueon Minibow 2.5



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

The bulb that comes with it is rather unsuitable, actually. I used to have one of those minibows, and I had to replace the bulb with one of those 10w 6500k walmart bulbs. That being said, once I replaced the bulb, it grew low-light plants just fine.

Here's a pic of the tank, from back when it was up and running:











The only reason it was dismantled is that I ended up not liking the bowfront, and went with a standard, flat-glass 2.5g instead. Just remember that 2.5 gallons is not much water at ALL, and you will have to constantly top off, because any fluctuations will be drastic and harm/kill your livestock. It's an ongoing problem of mine, which is why my 2.5 is currently devoid of any animal life.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the Aqueon 5g, and yes you do need to switch the bulb since it is incandescent. I too do not like the bow front, so I'll be buying a Aqueon 5.5g rectangle glass soon and use the bwofront to house some snails.

The filter is also very weak, so you can basically only have a single betta in there, a few shrimps and some low light plants.


----------



## chrisnif (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm I've got a walmart 5.5 gallon sitting under a 20 gallon I've got. Maybe I'll build an overflow/powerhead filter (like a nanocube) and make it about 3 gallons volume 2.5ish in front. It has a screw base so I could put the same walmart bulb in and have much more filter, and square (actually ends up being a cube, you put the 5.5 gallon sidewides). I'll have to see.

As far as top off I kinda figured. I run a reef tank with no top what so ever (light hanging above the tank) it's a 20H and I run at least a gallon a day in top off, and my 56 gallon semi-planted lake tanganyika tank loses 4 gallons a week, so thats no issue. I may look into the 2.5 gallon all glass too.


----------

